# Bought a 88972



## alexe (Feb 8, 2015)

Got fed up fixing and swearing at my 1979 Toro 421 and decided it was time. Got a deal on the 88972, used one time and returned to the store because it was "too big" for the woman that bought it. 


Now I am itching for a snowstorm to come here to Western NY.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum alexe


One of these ??


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello alexe, welcome to *SBF!!* so what is an 88972 other than five digits


----------



## alexe (Feb 8, 2015)

Yes, Kiss4aFrog. That one. 26" dual stage snowblower


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

That's going to be a big change from the 421 !! Hope you get snow soon so you can play with it.


----------



## alexe (Feb 8, 2015)

I got my wish. We got about 4" of snow and I busted it out. Ripped through my driveway like nothing was there.

Definitely a change from my old toro 421.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Congrats on the machine and congrats on getting a chance to test it out.


----------

